# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software)  موضوع خاص بجميع تحديتات نظامiOS  اخرإصدار iOS 12.2

## mohamed73

قامت آبل بإصدار تحديث جديد لنظام iOS،  وهذا التحديث جاء لإصلاح بعض عيوب النسخ السابقة، يشمل التحديث 5.1.1 اجهزة  أيفون 4 و 4S، أيفون 3GS، أيبود تاتش 4G، أيبود تاتش 3G، أيباد 1، أيباد 2  *يحتوي التحديث الجديد 5.1.1 على تحسينات وإصلاحات لبعض الأخطاء، يتضمن:*   تحسن موثوقية استخدام الخيار HDR للصور التي تم التقاطها باستخدام أيقونة قفل الشاشةمعالجة الأخطاء التي يمكن أن تمنع الـ iPad الجديد من التبديل بين شبكات 2G و 3Gإصلاح الأخطاء التي أثرت على تشغيل فيديو AirPlay في بعض الظروفتحسين الموثوقية لمزامنة الإشارات المرجعية لـ Safari وقائمة القراءةإصلاح المشكلة عندما يتم عرض التنبيه “تعذر الشراء” بعد عملية شراء ناجحة أكيد هناك تحسينات اخرى وإصلاحات للمشاكل لم تذكرها أبل، ان شاء الله سوف نقوم بكتابة مقال كامل عن التحديث الجديد ومميزاته.  بالنسبة لمستخدمي ال iOS 5 الحاليين  فيمكنهم التحديث بسهولة جداً باستخدام ميزة أبل الجديدة الخاصة بالنظام  الخامس وهي الترقية بدون كومبيوتر وهي اسهل وأفضل من التحديث بالطريقة  التقليدية عن طريق الآيتونز فالطريقة الجديدة تكون اصغر حجما بكثير وأيضا  تقوم بتحديث ملفات النظام فقط دون حذف البرامج أو الإعدادات بالجهاز لذلك  ننصح بقيامك بالتحديث من خلال الطريقة الجديدة وإليكم الطريقة بالتفصيل:  1- إذهب الي الإعدادات    2- إذهب إلي تحديث البرامج وعند الضغط عليه سيبحث عن إذا كان هناك تحديث متاح ام لا.    ستجد التحديث متاح وسيظهر لك مزايا  التحديث الجديد وأيضا حجمه وكما تري لابد من توصيل جهاز بالإنترنت عن طريق  الواي فاي لكي نستطيع تحميل التحديث.   3- قم بتوصيل جهازك بالواي فاي وإضغط علي تنزيل و تثبيت وانتظر إلى ان يقوم الجهاز بالباقي.   اذا كنت من أصحاب ال iOS 5 وانتظرت ولم تقم بالتحديث سوف تظهر لك ايقونة  حمراء فيها الرقم واحد فوق ايقونة الإعدادات واذا ضغطت عليها سوف تذهب  فوراً للتحديثات   *ملاحظة: لا تحدث ان كنت من أصحاب الجيلبريك وتريد الإحتفاظ به وانتظر حتى يقوم فريق الأحلام بإصدار جيلبريك للإصدار الجديد. * *تحذير*: بالطبع لو كنت تستخدم الجيلبريك لفك قفل الشبكة او  تريد ابقاء الجيلبريك لأي سبب لا تقم بالترقية. الترقية فقط للذين تحررو  من الجيلبريك ويتابعون جديد أبل اول بأول  لتحميل النسخة الجديدة 5.1.1
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## salinas

قامت آبل بإصدار الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  iOS، 5.1.1R.1  وهذا التحديث جاء لإصلاح بعض عيوب النسخ السابقة، يشمل التحديث اجهزة  أيفون 4 و 4S، أيفون 3GS، أيبود تاتش 4G، أيبود تاتش 3G، أيباد 1، أيباد 2

----------


## mohamed73

قامت آبل بإصدار تحديث جديد لنظام iOS،  وهذا التحديث جاء لإصلاح بعض عيوب النسخة السابقة، ويشمل التحديث 6.0.1  أجهزة آي فون 5 و 4 و 4S و 3GS، أيبود تاتش 4G و 5G والآي باد 2 و 3 .   *يحتوي التحديث الجديد 6.0.1 على تحسينات وإصلاحات لبعض الأخطاء، يتضمن:*  تصليح المشكلة التي تمنع الآي فون 5 من تثبيت تحديثات البرامج لاسلكياً عبر الهواء.تصليح المشكلة حيث قد تظهر خطوط أفقية عبر لوحة المفاتيح.تصليح المشكلة التي يمكن أن تكون السبب في عدم إضاءة فلاش الكاميرا.تحسين الموثوقية للآي فون والآي بود تاتش الجيل الخامس عند الاتصال بشبكات WPA2 Wi-Fi.حل المشكلة التي تمنع الآي فون من استخدام الشبكة الخلوية في بعض الحالات.توحيد زر استخدام البيانات الخلوية لـ iTunes Match.تصليح مشكلة قفل رمز الدخول الذي يسمح في بعض الأحيان الحصول على تفاصيل بطاقة Passbook من قفل الشاشة.تصليح النشكلة التي تؤثر على اجتماعات Exchange.  
 1 لتحديث جهازك اذهب إلى الإعدادات  -> عام -> تحديث البرنامج، سوف يظهر لك ان هناك تحديث متاح، بعد  الضغط على تحديث قد يطلب منك إعادة تشغيل الجهاز من ثم تشاهد ايقونة خاصة  للتحديث.  2 اضغط على هذه اليقونة لتحديث النظام: (اذا لم تجد الايقونة لا بأس فقط حدث من الإعدادت -> تحديث البرنامج   3 سوف يبدأ النظام في البحث عن التحديثات:  
  4 ستجد التحديث متاح وسيظهر لك مزايا التحديث الجديد وأيضاً حجمه:   5 يمكنك معرفة المزيد عن هذا التحديث عن طريق الضغط على “لمعرفة المزيد”. 
  6 لتحميل التحديث يجب الاتصال بالواي فاي ويفضل أن توصل  جهازك بالشاحن ثم اضغط على زر “تنزيل وتثبيت” وستظهر لك الأحكام والشروط  فقم بالموافقة عليها.  7 الآن سيبدأ التحديث فانتظر إلى أن يقوم الجهاز بالباقي:   *ملاحظة: لا تحدث ان كنت من أصحاب الجيلبريك وتمتلك جيلبريك مقيد مثل الآي فون 3GS والآي فون 4 وتريد الإحتفاظ به*

----------


## mohamed73

قامت آبل بإصدار تحديث جديد لنظام iOS،  وهذا التحديث جاء لإصلاح بعض عيوب النسخة السابقة، ويشمل التحديث 6.0.2  أجهزة آي فون 5 والآي باد ميني.   *يحتوي التحديث الجديد 6.0.2 على تحسينات وإصلاحات لبعض الأخطاء، يتضمن:*  إصلاح بعض مشاكل ال Wi-Fi.  
 1 لتحديث جهازك اذهب إلى الإعدادات -> عام -> تحديث البرنامج.
  2 سوف يبدأ النظام في البحث عن التحديثات:  
  3 ستجد التحديث متاح وسيظهر لك مزايا التحديث الجديد وأيضاً حجمه.    4 لتحميل التحديث يجب الاتصال بالواي فاي ويفضل أن توصل  جهازك بالشاحن ثم اضغط على زر “تنزيل وتثبيت” وستظهر لك الأحكام والشروط  فقم بالموافقة عليها.  5 الآن سيبدأ التحديث فانتظر إلى أن يقوم الجهاز بالباقي ثم سيقوم النظام بإعادة التشغيل. *تذكر أن التحديث للآي فون 5 والآي باد ميني فقط.*

----------


## mohamed73

قامت آبل بإصدار تحديث جديد لنظام iOS،  وهذا التحديث جاء لإصلاح بعض عيوب النسخة السابقة، ويشمل التحديث 6.1 أجهزة  آي فون 5 و 4 و 4S و 3GS، أيبود تاتش 4G و 5G والآي باد 2 و 3 و 4 و الآي  باد ميني.    *يحتوي التحديث الجديد 6.1 على تحسينات وإصلاحات لبعض الأخطاء، يتضمن:*  دعم المزيد من شبكات الجيل الرابع LTE.يمكن الآن لمشتركي iTunes Match تنزيل أغانٍ مفردة من iCloud.زر جديد لإعادة تعيين معرف الإعلانات.  
 1 لتحديث جهازك اذهب إلى الإعدادات -> عام -> تحديث البرنامج، سوف يظهر لك أن هناك تحديث متاح وحجمه كالتالي: 
  2 يمكنك معرفة المزيد عن هذا التحديث عن طريق الضغط على “لمعرفة المزيد”. 
  3 لتحميل التحديث يجب الاتصال بالواي فاي ويفضل أن توصل  جهازك بالشاحن ثم اضغط على زر “تنزيل وتثبيت” وستظهر لك الأحكام والشروط  فقم بالموافقة عليها.  
 4 الآن سيبدأ التحديث فانتظر إلى أن يقوم الجهاز بالباقي:     *ملاحظة: لا  تحدث إن كنت من أصحاب الجيلبريك وتمتلك جيلبريك مقيد مثل الآي فون 3GS  والآي فون 4 وتريد الإحتفاظ به، وانتظر حتى نعلم ما موقف التحديث الجديد من  الجيلبريك*      
 و لمن يريد تنزيل التحديث و بعد ذلك عملية تحديث الشامل.
  فيمكنكم من هنا:  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الآن وبعد أن أصدرت  أبل التحديث، هل سينفذ Pod2g ورفاقه وعدهم بأن الجيلبريك لنظام iOS 6 جاهز  وسيصدر بعد إطلاق أبل التحديث؟ هذا ما ستكشف عنه الأيام   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

قامت آبل بإصدار تحديث جديد لنظام iOS،  وهذا التحديث جاء لإصلاح بعض عيوب النسخة السابقة، ويشمل التحديث 6.1.2  أجهزة آي فون 5 و 4 و 4S و 3GS، أيبود تاتش 4G و 5G والآي باد 2 و 3 و 4 و  الآي باد ميني.   *يحتوي التحديث الجديد 6.1.2 على  تحسينات وتصحيح مشكلة في مزامنة التقويم Exchange والتي قد تتسبب في زيادة  نشاط الشبكة وتقليل عمر البطارية، وايضاً اصلاح بعض الثغرات مثل ثغرة  الوصول الى المتصلين.* 
 1 لتحديث جهازك اذهب إلى الإعدادات -> عام -> تحديث البرنامج، سوف يظهر لك أن هناك تحديث متاح وحجمه كالتالي: 
   2 لتحميل التحديث يجب الاتصال بالواي فاي ويفضل أن توصل  جهازك بالشاحن ثم اضغط على زر “تنزيل وتثبيت” وستظهر لك الأحكام والشروط  فقم بالموافقة عليها.  3 الآن سيبدأ التحديث فانتظر إلى أن يقوم الجهاز بالباقي:   *إذا كنت تمتلك جيلبريك على جهازك فلن يظهر لك التحديث وإذا قمت بالتحديث من الآي تيونز (ستفقد الجيلبريك)* *صدر بيان من فريق الجيلبريك يوضح ان آبل لم تغلق ثغرات الجيلبريك لكن يفضل لأصحاب الجيلبريك عدم التحديث، حتى اصدار جيلبريك جديد*

----------


## mohamed73

قامت آبل بإصدار تحديث جديد لنظام iOS،  وهذا التحديث جاء لإصلاح بعض عيوب النسخة السابقة، ويشمل التحديث 6.1.3  أجهزة آي فون 5 و 4 و 4S و 3GS، أيبود تاتش 4G و 5G والآي باد 2 و 3 و 4 و  الآي باد ميني.     *يحتوي التحديث الجديد 6.1.3 على  تحسينات وإصلاح مشكلة تجاوز كلمة المرور باستخدام وضع الطوارئ، وتحسينات في  خرائط اليابان. كما قامت بإغلاق الثغرة التي تستخدم لعمل الجيلبريك.*     1 لتحديث جهازك اذهب إلى الإعدادات -> عام -> تحديث البرنامج، سوف يظهر لك أن هناك تحديث متاح وحجمه كالتالي:       2 لتحميل التحديث يجب  الاتصال بالواي فاي ويفضل أن توصل جهازك بالشاحن ثم اضغط على زر “تنزيل  وتثبيت” وستظهر لك الأحكام والشروط فقم بالموافقة عليها.   3 الآن سيبدأ التحديث فانتظر إلى أن يقوم الجهاز بالباقي:   *إذا كنت تمتلك جيلبريك على جهازك فلن يظهر لك التحديث وإذا قمت بالتحديث من الآي تيونز (ستفقد الجيلبريك)*   *تحذير للمستخدمي الجيلبريك، لا تقم بالتحديث وإلا ستفقد الجيلبريك والجيلبريك الحالي لا يعمل على النسخة 6.1.3*   * تحميل الفيرموير iOS 6.1.3 :*  *  أسهل طريقة لتحميل نظام iOS 6.1.3 هي عبر ميزة التحديث الهوائي OTA وذلك   بالذهاب للإعدادات > عام > تحديث البرامج ثم اضغط على “تنزيل   وتثبيت” .* *  أما الطريقة اليدوية فهي عبر تحميل ملفات الفيرموير iOS 6.1.3 من خلال الراوبط التالية:* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] mini (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 4th-generation  (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 3rd-generation  (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 2 (الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ], الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   * تحذير*  *  مستخدمي الجيلبريك يجب البقاء بعيداً عن هذا التحديث لأنه يقضي على الثغرات التي اعتمدت عليها أداة evasi0n ، وقد ذكرنا في السابق أن أبل ستقضي على الجيلبريك عند اصدار نظام iOS 6.1.3.*  * تنبيه*  *  بعد التحديث لـ iOS 6.1.3 لا يمكنك الرجوع إلى أي اصدار قديم، قد لا يهمك ذلك كثيراً إذا كنت لا تستخدم الجيلبريك في جهازك.*

----------


## mohamed73

قامت آبل بإصدار تحديث جديد لنظام iOS لأجهزة الآي فون 5 فقط يحمل الإصدار 6.1.4 وجاء لتحديث ملف التعريف الصوتي للسماعة.  
 1 لتحديث جهازك اذهب إلى الإعدادات -> عام -> تحديث البرنامج، سوف يظهر لك أن هناك تحديث متاح وحجمه كالتالي: 
   2 لتحميل التحديث يجب  الاتصال بالواي فاي ويفضل أن توصل جهازك بالشاحن ثم اضغط على زر “تنزيل  وتثبيت” وستظهر لك الأحكام والشروط فقم بالموافقة عليها.  3 الآن سيبدأ التحديث فانتظر إلى أن يقوم الجهاز بالباقي:  *إذا كنت تمتلك جيلبريك على جهازك فلن يظهر لك التحديث وإذا قمت بالتحديث من الآي تيونز (ستفقد الجيلبريك)*  *تحذير للمستخدمي الجيلبريك، لا تقم بالتحديث وإلا ستفقد الجيلبريك والجيلبريك الحالي لا يعمل على النسخة 6.1.3 أو 6.1.4*      *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

قامت آبل بإصدار تحديث جديد لنظام iOS لجميع الأجهزة يحمل الإصدار 7.0.2 وجاء لإغلاق الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] وإصلاح مشاكل أخرى.    التحديث يضم:  إصلاح الأخطاء التي يمكن أن تسمح لشخص بتجاوز قفل رمز الدخول – راجع الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]للتعرف عليها-.إعادة تقديم خيار لوحة المفاتيح اليونانية في رمز الدخول. 
 1 لتحديث جهازك اذهب إلى الإعدادات -> عام -> تحديث البرنامج، سوف يظهر لك أن هناك تحديث متاح وحجمه كالتالي: 
   2 لتحميل التحديث يجب  الاتصال بالواي فاي ويفضل أن توصل جهازك بالشاحن ثم اضغط على زر “تنزيل  وتثبيت” وستظهر لك الأحكام والشروط فقم بالموافقة عليها.  3 الآن سيبدأ التحديث فانتظر إلى أن يقوم الجهاز بالباقي:

----------


## mohamed73

قامت آبل بإصدار تحديث جديد لنظام iOS  لجميع الأجهزة يحمل الإصدار 7.0.3 وجاء معظم الثغرات والمشاكل الشهيرة التي  اشتكى منها مستخدمي iOS وأيضاً عودة البحث في الويكي وغيرها. 
  التحديث يضم:  إضافة سلسلة مفاتيح iCloud للتمكن من متابعة أسماء حسابك، وكلمات السر، وأرقام بطاقات الإئتمان.إضافة مولد كلمة السر لكي يقوم سفاري باقتراح كلمات سر فريدة من نوعها ويصعب تخمينها لجميع حساباتك عبر الإنترنت.تحديث قفل الشاشة لتأخير عرض “تمرير لفتح القفل” عندما تكون “هوية اللمس” قيد الاستخدام.إضافة القدرة على البحث في الويب والويكيبديا من خلال البحث.إصلاح مشكلة فشل إرسال الآي ماسج عند بعض المستخدمين.إصلاح الخلل الذي يمنع تفعيل الآي ماسج.تحسين استقرار النظام عند استخدام تطبيقات iWork.إصلاح مشكلة معايرة مقياس التسارع.معالجة المشكلة التي تؤدي إلى استخدام جودة متدنية لـ سيري و فويس أوفر.إصلاح المشكلة التي قد تسمح لشخص بتجاوز قفل رمز دخول الشاشة.تحسين إعدادات تقليل الحركة للحد من الحركة والرسوم المتحركة.معالجة المشكلة التي تجعل مدخل فويس أوفر حساس جداً.تحديث إعداد النص العريض ليشمل أيضاً نص لوحة الاتصال.معالجة المشكلة التي تجعل الأجهزة التي تقع تحت الرقابة غير خاضعة للرقابة عند تحديث البرامج.
 1
 لتحديث جهازك اذهب إلى الإعدادات -> عام -> تحديث البرنامج، سوف يظهر لك أن هناك تحديث متاح وحجمه  2
 يمكنك الضغط على “لمعرفة المزيد” لتعرف كل الجديد في هذا التحديث كالتالي: 
 3
 لتحميل التحديث يجب الاتصال بالواي فاي  ويفضل أن توصل جهازك بالشاحن ثم اضغط على زر “تنزيل وتثبيت” وستظهر لك  الأحكام والشروط فقم بالموافقة عليها.  4
 الآن سيبدأ التحديث فانتظر إلى أن يقوم الجهاز بالباقي:   *هام جداً: ينصح القائمون على تقديم  جيلبريك لنظام iOS 7 بالابتعاد مؤقتاً عن التحديث حتى يتأكدوا هل قامت أبل  بإغلاق أي من ثغراتهم أم لا*     
التحديث 7.0.3 لنظام iOS  يأتي ببنية رقم 11B511 ، وننصح قبل التحديث بعمل نسخة احتياطية لجهازك إما عبر iCloud أو iTunes . *تحميل iOS 7.0.3 عبر OTA :* 
 الطريقة الأسهل للحديث هي عبر خاصية OTA حيث يمكنك الحصول على التحديث  الأخير iOS 7.0.3 مباشرة من جهازك ، بالذهاب للإعدادات > تحديث البرامج  > تثبيت، وبعدها سيعاد تشغيل جهازك وسيعمل بالنسخة الأخيرة لنظام  التشغيل iOS .
 يمكنك أيضاً التحديث عبر برنامج الآيتونز بجعل الآيتونز يحدّث الجهاز  بالضغط على Update ، أو بتحميل ملف الفيرموير الخاص بجهازك ، وتثبيته  بالضغط على زر Update في الآيتونز + مفتاح Shift من لوحة المفاتيح ثم  اختيار ملف الفيرموير الذي حملته . *تحميل ملفات الفيرموير iOS 7.0.3 :* 
 يمكن استخدام الروابط التالية لملفات الفيرموير لمن أراد تثبيت نظام iOS 7.0.3 يدوياً :  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*تحديث جديد لنظام أي أو إس ليصبح الإصدار 7.0.4*     قامت آبل بإصدار تحديث جديد لنظام iOS لجميع الأجهزة يحمل الإصدار 7.0.4 وجاء لإصلاح بعض مشاكل مكالمات الفيس تايم.    التحديث يضم تحسينات وإصلاح لبعض الأخطاء منها المشكلة التي تؤدي إلى فشل مكالمات الفيس تايم لدى بعض المستخدمين
 1
 لتحديث جهازك اذهب إلى الإعدادات -> عام -> تحديث البرنامج، سوف يظهر لك أن هناك تحديث متاح وحجمه  2
 لتحميل التحديث يجب الاتصال بالواي فاي  ويفضل أن توصل جهازك بالشاحن ثم اضغط على زر “تنزيل وتثبيت” وستظهر لك  الأحكام والشروط فقم بالموافقة عليها.  3
 بعد انتهاء التحديث سوف يقوم الجهاز بإعادة التشغيل. *قامت أبل بإصدار التحديث 6.1.5 لأجهزة الآي بود تاتش 4 لإصلاح مشاكل الفيس تايم*  
 ينصح لعشاق الجيلبريك الانتظار قليلاً حتى يصدر فريق الجيلبريك بيان هل أغلقت أبل ثغراتهم أم لا

----------


## mohamed73

أطلقت أبل البارحة تحديث جديد وهو iOS 7.0.5 ، ويأتي هذا التحديث بعد أكثر من شهرين من إصدار التحديث السابق iOS 7.0.4. وحسب ما جاء في ملاحظات هذا الاصدار فإن هذا التحديث يحل مشاكل متعلقة بشبكات الاتصالات الصينية لأجهزة الآيفون 5s و 5c .
 ويتوفر التحديث عبر خاصية التحديث الهوائي OTA من الإعدادات، أو بتحميل ملف الفيرموير وتثبيته عبر برنامج الآيتونز.
 هذا التحديث يتوفر لموديلات محددة من الآيفون 5 اس و 5 سي ، لذا قد لا  يجد البعض منكم هذا التحديث متوفراً في “تحديث البرامج” في “الإعدادات”.
 وحتى الآن لا توجد تأكيدات فيما إذا كان هذا التحديث يلغي إمكانية عمل الجيلبريك أم لا، وسيتم التأكيد لاحقاً حول هذا الأمر.

----------


## mohamed73

بينما يترقب المستخدمون إطلاق التحديث iOS 7.1 في أي وقت، فاجأت أبل  الجميع صباح هذا اليوم بإصدار التحديث iOS 7.0.6 والتحديث iOS 6.1.6،  واللذان يحتويان على إصلاحات أمنية لمشاكل في اتصال SSL، حسب ما جاء في  ملاحظات الاصدار.
 ويبدو أن مشكلة اتصال SSL التي تحدثت أبل عن إصلاحها توجد في نظام iOS 6  لذلك قامت أبل بإصدار التحديث 6.1.6 للنظام القديم ليعمل على أجهزة  الآيفون 3GS والآيبود تتش. ولا يبدو أن هذا التحديث يحتوي على أي إضافات أو  إصلاحات أخرى عدا إصلاح مشكلة الاتصال SSL. *وبالنسبة للجيلبريك*، فحالياً لم يتم التأكد بعد من  أمان هذا التحديث على الجيلبريك لذا يجب الابتعاد عنه إلى حين إصدار تأكيد  من أحد المطورين ليؤكد قابلية هذا الإصدار 7.0.6 للجيلبريك. ونتوقع أن يقوم  بذلك فريق Evad3rs خلال 24 ساعة .
 لمن لا يهمه الجيلبريك يمكنك التحديث بالطريقة الأسهل عبر خاصية التحديث  الهوائي OTA، وذلك بالذهاب للإعدادات ثم تحديث البرامج. أو يمكنك التحديث  عبر الـ iTunes أو عبر تحميل ملف الفيرموير الخاص بجهازك وتثبيته عن طريقه  برنامج الـ iTunes . *تحميل ملفات الفيرموير لنظام iOS 7.0.6 :*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

أصدرت أبل منذ قليل التحديث المرتقب لنظام  iOS ويحمل الرقم 7.1، وجاء التحديث يحمل عدد كبير من المزايا الجديدة  والتحسينات في أداء النظام وسرعة الاستجابة والشبكات أيضاً.    الإصدار الجديد يضم عدد كبير من المزايا مثل:  إضافة ميزة CarPlay.تحسينات في طريقة استخدام سيري وإضافة أصوات جديدة للإنجليزية والاستراليةتحسينات في راديو الآي تيونز.إضافة أيام العطلات الخاصة بكل دولة في التقويم.تحسينات متنوعة في التقويم.تحسينات كثيرة في إمكانية الوصول.إعدادات HDR جديدة للآي فون 5s.دعم سلسلة مفاتيح iCloud في بلدان جديدة.مسح إشعارات الفيس تايم عند الرد عليها من جهاز آخر.تحسين الأداء في الآي فون 4.تحسين أداء البصمة.إصلاح الإشعارات الإيميل عند زيادتها على 10 آلاف بريد.مئات التحسينات الأخرى.
 1
 لتحديث جهازك اذهب إلى الإعدادات -> عام -> تحديث البرنامج، سوف يظهر لك أن هناك تحديث متاح وحجمه  2
 يمكنك الضغط على معرفة المزيد للتعرف على تفاصيل التحديث  3
 لتحميل التحديث يجب الاتصال بالواي فاي  ويفضل أن توصل جهازك بالشاحن ثم اضغط على زر “تنزيل وتثبيت” وستظهر لك  الأحكام والشروط فقم بالموافقة عليها.  4
 بعد انتهاء التحديث سوف يقوم الجهاز بإعادة التشغيل.  *إذا كنت ممن يقومون بعمل جيلبريك لأجهزتهم فلا تقم بالتحديث حيث تم إغلاق ثغرات الجيلبريك المستخدمة*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

أصدرت أبل  تحديث جديد لنظام iOS  ويحمل  الرقم 7.1.1.  التحديث لا يضم مزايا جديدة لكنها مجرد  تحسينات  إضافية  وإصلاحات لمشاكل وأعطال اشتكى منها بعض المستخدمين.     الإصدار الجديد يضم عدد كبير من المزايا مثل: تحسينات إضافية للتعرف على بصمة الإصبع Touch IDإصلاح المشكلة التي يمكن أن تؤثر على استجابة لوحة المفاتيح.إصلاح المشكلة عند استخدام لوحة مفاتيح بلوتوث مع تمكين Voice Over  1 لتحديث جهازك اذهب إلى الإعدادات -> عام -> تحديث البرنامج، سوف يظهر لك أن هناك تحديث متاح وحجمه  2 يمكنك الضغط على معرفة المزيد للتعرف على تفاصيل التحديث  3 لتحميل  التحديث يجب الاتصال بالواي فاي  ويفضل أن توصل جهازك بالشاحن ثم اضغط على  زر “تنزيل وتثبيت” وستظهر لك  الأحكام والشروط فقم بالموافقة عليها.  4 بعد انتهاء التحديث سوف يقوم الجهاز بإعادة التشغيل.   *إذا كنت ممن يقومون بعمل جيلبريك لأجهزتهم فلا تقم بالتحديث حيث أن الجيلبريك الحالي لا يعمل معه*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

*تحديث جديد لنظام iOS ليصبح الإصدار 7.1.2*أصدرت أبل منذ قليل تحديث جديد لنظام iOS  ويحمل الرقم 7.1.2.  التحديث لا يضم مزايا جديدة لكنها مجرد  تحسينات  إضافية وإصلاحات لمشاكل وأعطال اشتكى منها بعض المستخدمين.    الإصدار الجديد يضم عدد كبير من المزايا مثل:  تحسين الاتصال والاستقرار لـ آي بيكون.إصلاح مشكلة نقل البيانات إلى بعض الملحقات مثل قارئ الأكواد.تصحيح المشكلة الخاصة بالحماية في مرفقات البريد الإلكتروني
 1
 لتحديث جهازك اذهب إلى الإعدادات -> عام -> تحديث البرنامج، سوف يظهر لك أن هناك تحديث متاح وحجمه  2
 يمكنك الضغط على معرفة المزيد للتعرف على تفاصيل التحديث  3
 لتحميل التحديث يجب الاتصال بالواي فاي  ويفضل أن توصل جهازك بالشاحن ثم اضغط على زر “تنزيل وتثبيت” وستظهر لك  الأحكام والشروط فقم بالموافقة عليها.  4
 بعد انتهاء التحديث سوف يقوم الجهاز بإعادة التشغيل.   *التحديث آمن للجيلبريك الحالي وسوف يصدر تحديث خلال ساعات للأداة*

----------


## mohamed73

*آبل تطلق تحديث iOS 8.0.1 (لا تقم بالتحديث)**عاجل:* وصلت أخبار ان هذا التحديث به مشاكل خاصة مع الآي-فون الجديد، وقد تم سحبه. يفضل عدم التحديث الان حتى صدور بيان من آبل  نظام iOS 8 كأي نظام جديد تطلق أبل أو غير  أبل، ينتابه بعض المشاكل حيث أن الكثير من الشكاوي تصلنا يوميًا بسبب  النظام، لكن لا تقلق المشاكل هذه دائمًا ما تحل مع الإصدارات الفرعية  للنظام كتحديث iOS 8.0.1 الذي وصل اليوم لحل معظم المشاكل التي يواجهها  المستخدمين وإليك أهم ما جاء في هذا التحديثات من إصلاحات وإضافات. التحديث متوفر لجميع الأجهزة التي تعمل بالنظام الحديث ويأتي بحجم يترواح بين 70 MB:  إصلاح تطبيقات HealthKit.إصلاح مشاكل تطبيقات لوحة المفاتيح.بعض التطبيقات تٌمنع من الوصول إلى مكتبة الصور، تم إصلاح هذه المشكلة.إصلاح مشكلة الإتصال تلقائيًا بالبيانات الخلوية عند وصول رسالة SMS.دعم أفضل للسؤال قبل الشراء في خدمة Family sharingحل مشكلة عدم إستعادة النغمات في النسخ الإحتياطي من iCloud.حل مشكلة عدم رفع ملفات الصور والفيديو في موقع الرفع من خلال سفاري.  1
 لتحديث جهازك اذهب إلى الإعدادات -> عام -> تحديث البرنامج، سوف يظهر لك أن هناك تحديث متاح وحجمه  2
 يمكنك الضغط على معرفة المزيد للتعرف على تفاصيل التحديث
 3
 لتحميل التحديث يجب الاتصال بالواي فاي  ويفضل أن توصل جهازك بالشاحن ثم اضغط على زر “تنزيل وتثبيت” وستظهر لك  الأحكام والشروط فقم بالموافقة عليها.  4
 بعد انتهاء التحديث سوف يقوم الجهاز بإعادة التشغيل.

----------


## mohamed73

*آبل تصدر التحديث iOS 8.0.2*كما كان منتظراً أطلقت أبل   التحديث 8.0.2 والذي جاء لإصلاح المشاكل والأعطال الخاصة بالنظام وأيضاً  التي سببتها النسخة السابقة منه   *التحديث الجديد جاء بعدة مزايا وإصلاحات وهى:*  إصلاح اخطاء النسخة السابقة iOS 8.0.1إصلاح تطبيقات HealthKit.إصلاح مشاكل تطبيقات لوحة المفاتيح.بعض التطبيقات تٌمنع من الوصول إلى مكتبة الصور، تم إصلاح هذه المشكلة.إصلاح مشكلة الإتصال تلقائيًا بالبيانات الخلوية عند وصول رسالة SMS.دعم أفضل للسؤال قبل الشراء في خدمة Family sharingحل مشكلة عدم إستعادة النغمات في النسخ الإحتياطي من iCloud.حل مشكلة عدم رفع ملفات الصور والفيديو في موقع الرفع من خلال سفاري.   *قبل التحديث تأكد أنك تملك نسخة إحتياطية من محتويات جهازك سواء على الآي كلاود او على تطبيق الأيتونز*  
 لتحديث جهازك قم بالخطوات التالية
 1
 اذهب إلى الإعدادات -> عام -> تحديث البرنامج، سوف يظهر لك أن هناك تحديث متاح وحجمه  2
 يمكنك الضغط على معرفة المزيد للتعرف على تفاصيل التحديث.  3
 لتحميل التحديث يجب الاتصال بالواي فاي  ويفضل أن توصل جهازك بالشاحن ثم اضغط على زر “تنزيل وتثبيت” وستظهر لك  الأحكام والشروط فقم بالموافقة عليها.  4
 بعد انتهاء التحديث سوف يقوم الجهاز بإعادة التشغيل.

----------


## mohamed73

*أبل تصدر التحديث iOS 8.1.1*أطلقت أبل منذ قليل التحديث الذي يحمل  الرقم 8.1.1 لنظامها. التحديث يأتي بعد ان تم ارسال نسخة واحدة فقط  (بيتا) قبل عدة اسابيع للمطورين لاختباره. لم يأتي التحديث بمزايا جديدة  لكنه ركز على إصلاح الأعطال والعيوب التي اشتكى منها أصحاب الآي باد 2  والآي فون 4s خاصة فيما يتعلق بالاداء. وربما إصلاح المشكلة التي تتعلق  بهواتف آي فون 6 بلس والإغلاق العشوائي لبعض الهواتف.   *التحديث الجديد جاء بعدة مزايا وإصلاحات وهى:*  إصلاح اخطاء النسخة السابقة iOS 8.1زيادة استقرار وتحسين الاداء بشكل عامتحسين الاداء لاجهزة الآي باد 2 والآي فون 4sتحسينات أمنية وغلق ثغرة الجيلبريك   *قبل التحديث تأكد أنك تملك نسخة إحتياطية من محتويات جهازك سواء على الآي كلاود أو على تطبيق الأي تيونز*  
 لتحديث جهازك قم بالخطوات التالية
 1
 اذهب إلى الإعدادات -> عام -> تحديث البرنامج، سوف يظهر لك أن هناك تحديث متاح وحجمه  2
 لتحميل التحديث يجب الاتصال بالواي فاي  ويفضل أن توصل جهازك بالشاحن ثم اضغط على زر “تنزيل وتثبيت” وستظهر لك  الأحكام والشروط فقم بالموافقة عليها.  3
 بعد انتهاء التحديث سوف يقوم الجهاز بإعادة التشغيل.     اذا كنت من اصحاب الجيلبريك او كنت ترغب في عمل جيلبريك في  آي وقت لا تقم بتحديث جهازك. اما اذا كنت لا تهتم بالجيلبريك، فبالتأكيد  يجب ان تجعل هاتفك محدث دائماً.

----------


## mohamed73

*أبل تصدر التحديث iOS 8.3*أطلقت أبل  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الذي يحمل  الرقم iOS 8.3 لنظامها. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  يأتي بعد نجاح النسخة التجريبية،الإصدار الجديد يأتي بالعديد من الإصلاحات  والمميزات بحيث ننصح الجميع بالتحديث الى الإصدار الجديد بدون تردد. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *تحذير:*  بالطبع  أصحاب الجيلبريك يمتنعون عن التحديث، فحتى الآن لا يوجد أخبار عن  جيلبريك  متاح لهذا الإصدار، وهذا الإصدار مثل السابق لا جيلبريك له. آخر  إصدار  متاح له الجيلبريك هو 8.1.2*التحديث iOS 8.3 جاء بعدة مزايا وإصلاحات كثيرة، ونعرضها كما عرضتها أبل:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *قبل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] تأكد أن تأخذ نسخة إحتياطية من محتويات جهازك سواء على الآي كلاود أو على تطبيق الأي تيونز*   لتحديث جهازك قم بالخطوات التالية 1 اذهب إلى الإعدادات -> عام -> تحديث البرنامج، سوف يظهر لك أن هناك تحديث متاح وحجمهالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]2 يمكنك الضغط على معرفة المزيد للتعرف على تفاصيل التحديث.الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]3 لتحميل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  يجب الاتصال بالواي فاي  ويفضل أن توصل جهازك بالشاحن ثم اضغط على زر  “تنزيل وتثبيت” وستظهر لك  الأحكام والشروط فقم بالموافقة عليها.الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]4 بعد انتهاء الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] سوف يقوم الجهاز بإعادة التشغيل. وبعد عدة خطوات سوف يكتمل التحديث. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *اذا كنت ممن  جرب نسخة البيتا  للإصدار 8.3 او الجيلبريك فقد تضطر للتحديث عن طريق تطبيق  الآيتونز بعد عمل  إعادة تهيئة لجهازك. اذا اردت تنزيل ملفات النظامالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. (تنزيل مفات النظام يكون من الحاسب الشخصي)*

----------


## mohamed73

*أبل تصدر التحديث iOS 9.0.2*  أطلقت أبل التحديث الذي يحمل  الرقم iOS 9.0.2 لنظامها. التحديث يأتي لعلاج بعض المشاكل والأخطاء التي  تواجهه الإصدار الحالي.  يأتي الإصدار الجديد بالتحسينات التالية:  إصلاح مشكلة في إعداد تشغيل أو إيقاف استخدام البيانات الخلوية في التطبيقات.حل مشكلة كانت تمنع تنشيط الآي ماسج لبعض المستخدمين.حل مشكلة احتمال مقاطعة نسخ الآي كلاود الاحتياطية بعد البدء في عملية نسخ احتياطي يدوي.إصلاح مشكلة احتمال تدوير الشاشة بشكل غير صحيح عند استلام إشعارات.تحسين ثبات البودكاست. *قبل التحديث تأكد أن تأخذ نسخة إحتياطية من محتويات جهازك سواء على الآي كلاود أو على تطبيق الأي تيونز* لتحديث جهازك قم بالخطوات التالية 1 اذهب إلى الإعدادات -> عام -> تحديث البرنامج، سوف يظهر لك أن هناك تحديث متاح وحجمه.2 يمكنك الضغط على معرفة المزيد للتعرف على تفاصيل التحديث.3 لتحميل التحديث يجب الاتصال بالواي فاي  ويفضل أن توصل جهازك بالشاحن ثم اضغط على زر “تنزيل وتثبيت” وستظهر لك  الأحكام والشروط فقم بالموافقة عليها.4 بعد إنتهاء التحديث سوف يقوم الجهاز بإعادة التشغيل. وبعد عدة خطوات سوف يكتمل التحديث.

----------


## mohamed73

أطلقت أبل  التحديث الذي يحمل  الرقم iOS 9.1 لنظامها. التحديث يأتي لإضافة عدد كبير من الإيموجي ودعم  أجهزة أبل القادمة وأيضاً لعلاج بعض المشاكل والأخطاء التي تواجهه الإصدار  الحالي.   يأتي الإصدار الجديد بالتحسينات التالية: تستطيع Live Photo الآن أن تشعر بحركة الـ iPhone الخاص بك بذكاء عندما ترفعه أو تخفضه (خاص بالآي فون 6s و 6s بلس). أكثر من 150 شخصية إيموجي جديدة مع دعم كامل لرموز تنسيقى يونيكود 7.0 و 8.0. تحسين الثبات بما في ذلك CarPlay والموسيقى والصور وسفاري والبحث. تحسين الأاداء أثناء استخدام واجهة مستخدم تعدد المهام. إصلاح مشكلة كانت تسبب في عدم استجابة التقويم في عرض الشهر. إصلاح مشكل ة كانت تمنع بدء تشغيل مركز الألعاب لدى بعض المستخدمين. حل مشكلة كانت تؤدي إلى تكبير محتوى بعض التطبيقات. حل مشكلة كانت تتسبب في بيانات غير صحيحة لعدد رسائل البريد غير المقروء لحسابات بريد POP. إصلاح مشكلة كانت تمنع المستخدمين من إزالة جهات الاتصال الحديثة من رسائل البريد أو الرسائل الجديدة. إصلاح مشكلة كانت تتسبب في أخطاء تنشيط على خطوط بعض شركات الاتصالات. إصلاح مشكلة كانت تمنع تحديث بعض التطبيقات من متجر البرامج  *قبل التحديث تأكد أن تأخذ نسخة إحتياطية من محتويات جهازك سواء على الآي كلاود أو على تطبيق الأي تيونز*    لتحديث جهازك قم بالخطوات التالية 1 اذهب إلى الإعدادات -> عام -> تحديث البرنامج، سوف يظهر لك أن هناك تحديث متاح وحجمه.   2 يمكنك الضغط على معرفة المزيد للتعرف على تفاصيل التحديث. 3 لتحميل التحديث يجب الاتصال بالواي فاي  ويفضل أن توصل جهازك بالشاحن ثم اضغط على زر “تنزيل وتثبيت” وستظهر لك  الأحكام والشروط فقم بالموافقة عليها.  4 بعد إنتهاء التحديث سوف يقوم الجهاز بإعادة التشغيل. وبعد عدة خطوات سوف يكتمل التحديث.   *مستخدمي الجيلبريك عليهم الانتظار وعدم الترقية حتى يصدر فريق الجيلبريك بيان عن وضع الجيلبريك الحالي*    * موضوع متجدد 						 					                 	الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

*أبل تصدر التحديث iOS 9.2*  طلقت أبل منذ قليل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الذي يحمل  الرقم iOS 9.2 لنظامها. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  كان منتظراً وبشدة وسط ملايين المستخدمين  العرب حيث يأتي بميزة أساسية  وهى دعم سيري باللغة العربية بالإضافية إلى  تحسينات وإصلاحات متنوعة.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] يحتوي هذا الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] على تحسينات وإصلاحات أخطاء، منها:  دعم Siri للغة العربية (المملكة العربية السعودية، الإمارات العربية المتحدة)تحسينات Apple Musicيمكنك الآن إنشاء قائمة تشغيل جديدة عند إضافة أغنية إلى قائمة تشغيل.أحدث قائمة تشغيل تم تغييرها تظهر الآن في الأعلى عند إضافة الأغاني إلى قوائم التشغيل.تنزيل الألبومات أو قوائم التشغيل من مكتبة موسيقى iCloud بالضغط على زر التنزيل في iCloud.معرفة الأغاني التي تم تنزيلها من خلال مؤشر التنزيل بجوار كل أغنية في موسيقاي وقوائم التشغيل.مشاهدة الأعمال، الملحنين، والمؤدين أثناء استعراض الموسيقى الكلاسيكية في كتالوج Apple Music.قسم  جديد لأهم المقالات في  News، وبذلك يمكنك الاطلاع أولاً بأول على أهم  أخبار اليوم (متوفر في  الولايات المتحدة، الممكلة المتحدة، وأستراليا).ميزة Mail Drop في البريد لإرسال المرفقات الكبيرة.يدعم  تطبيق iBooks الآن  ميزة 3D Touch لإلقاء نظرة خاطفة على الصفحات وفتحها  (peek and pop) من  جدول المحتويات، الملاحظات والإشارات المرجعية، أو من  نتائج البحث داخل  الكتاب.يدعم تطبيق iBooks الآن الاستماع إلى كتاب صوتي أثناء استعراض المكتبة، قراءة كتب أخرى، أو استكشاف iBooks Store.دعم iPhone لمحول الكاميرا بتقنية USB لاستيراد الصور والفيديوهات.تحسين ثبات Safari.تحسين ثبات البودكاست.إصلاح مشكلة كانت تتسبب في عدم تمكن بعض المستخدمين الذين يستخدمون حسابات بريد POP من الوصول إلى مرفقات البريد.إصلاح مشكلة لدى بعض المستخدمين كانت تتسبب في تراكب النص في المرفقات في البريد.إصلاح مشكلة احتمال إيقاف Live Photos بعد الاستعادة من نسخة iCloud احتياطية سابقة.معالجة مشكلة ربما كانت تتسبب في عدم عرض أي نتائج عند البحث في جهات الاتصال.حل مشكلة ربما كانت تمنع التقويم من عرض جميع أيام الأسبوع السبعة في عرض الأسبوع.إصلاح مشكلة أن شاشة الكاميرا على الـ iPad ربما كانت تتحول إلى اللون الأسود عند محاولة التقاط فيديو.معالجة مشكلة ربما كانت تتسبب في عدم الثبات في تطبيق النشاط عند عرض اليوم في انتقال التوقيت الصيفي.إصلاح مشكلة ربما كانت تمنع ظهور البيانات في تطبيق صحتي.إصلاح مشكلة ربما كانت تمنع ظهور تحديثات Wallet والتنبيهات على شاشة القفل.معالجة مشكلة أن تحديث iOS ربما كان يمنع اختفاء التنبيه.إصلاح مشكلة عدم تمكن بعض المستخدمين من تسجيل الدخول إلى تطبيق العثور على الـ iPhone.إصلاح مشكلة كانت تمنع اكتمال بعض عمليات النسخ الاحتياطي اليدوية باستخدام iCloud.معالجة مشكلة أن استخدام لوحة مفاتيح الـ iPad ربما كانت تؤدي بشكل غير مقصود إلى تشغيل وضع تحديد النص.تحسين استجابة لوحة المفاتيح عند استخدام الرد السريع.تحسين  إدخال علامات  الترقيم على لوحات المفاتيح الصينية (بينين والخطوط  المرسومة) ذات الـ ١٠  مفاتيح من خلال عرض موسع جديد لرموز الترقيم وتنبؤات  أفضل.إصلاح مشكلة في لوحات المفاتيح السيريلية ربما كانت تؤدي إلى تمكين تثبيت العالي عند الكتابة في حقول URL أو البريد الإلكتروني.تحسينات إمكانية وصول ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة.إصلاح مشكلة في VoiceOver عند استخدام ميزة اكتشاف الوجوه في الكاميرا.إضافة دعم لـ VoiceOver حتى يقوم بتنبيه الشاشة.إضافة دعم لـ VoiceOver حتى يقوم باستدعاء مبدّل التطبيق باستخدام إيماءة 3D Touch.إصلاح مشكلة في الوصول الموجه عند محاولة إنهاء المكالمات الهاتفية.تحسين القدرة الوظيفية لمستخدمي التحكم في مفاتيح التبديل عند استخدام 3D Touch.إصلاح مشكلة في معدل سرعة التكلم في شاشة التكلم. *قبل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] تأكد أن تأخذ نسخة إحتياطية من محتويات جهازك سواء على الآي كلاود أو على تطبيق الأي تيونز*   لتحديث جهازك قم بالخطوات التالية 1 اذهب إلى الإعدادات -> عام -> تحديث البرنامج، سوف يظهر لك أن هناك تحديث متاح وحجمه. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 2 يمكنك الضغط على معرفة المزيد للتعرف على تفاصيل التحديث. 3 لتحميل الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  يجب الاتصال بالواي فاي  ويفضل أن توصل جهازك بالشاحن ثم اضغط على زر  “تنزيل وتثبيت” وستظهر لك  الأحكام والشروط فقم بالموافقة عليها. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 4 بعد إنتهاء الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] سوف يقوم الجهاز بإعادة التشغيل. وبعد عدة خطوات سوف يكتمل التحديث.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *مستخدمي الجيلبريك عليهم الانتظار وعدم الترقية حتى يصدر فريق الجيلبريك بيان عن وضع الجيلبريك الحالي*       
الموضوع الاصلى الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*أبل تصدر التحديث iOS 9.3.*  
أطلقت أبل منذ قليل التحديث الذي يحمل  الرقم iOS 9.3.2 لنظامها. التحديث يأتي لعلاج المشاكل والأخطاء الكثيرة  والتي تواجهه الإصدار 9.3 وكذلك iOS 9.3.1 وخاصة مع الآي فون SE.  يعمل تحديث iOS 9.3.2 على إصلاح الأخطاء وتحسين الأمن للـ iPhone أو الـ iPad؛ حيث يقوم بما يلي: إصلاح مشكلة تتمثل في احتمالية وجود مشاكل في جودة الصوت لبعض ملحقات Bluetooth عند إقرانها بجهاز iPhone SE إصلاح مشكلة تتمثل في احتمالية فشل البحث في القاموس معالجة مشكلة كانت تمنع كتابة عناوين البريد الإلكتروني عند استخدام لوحة مفاتيح “كانا اليابانية” في تطبيقي البريد والرسائل إصلاح مشكلة لدى مستخدمي  VoiceOver الذين يستخدمون صوت Alex، حيث يقوم الجهاز بالتبديل إلى صوت  مختلف لنطق علامات الترقيم أو المسافات إصلاح مشكلة كانت تمنع خوادم MDM من تثبيت تطبيقات B2B   *قبل التحديث تأكد أن تأخذ نسخة إحتياطية من محتويات جهازك سواء على الآي كلاود أو على تطبيق الأي تيونز*  
 لتحديث جهازك قم بالخطوات التالية
 1
 اذهب إلى الإعدادات -> عام -> تحديث البرنامج، سوف يظهر لك أن هناك تحديث متاح وحجمه.  2
 يمكنك الضغط على معرفة المزيد للتعرف على تفاصيل التحديث. 3
 لتحميل التحديث يجب الاتصال بالواي فاي  ويفضل أن توصل جهازك بالشاحن ثم اضغط على زر “تنزيل وتثبيت” وستظهر لك  الأحكام والشروط فقم بالموافقة عليها.  4
 بعد إنتهاء التحديث سوف يقوم الجهاز بإعادة التشغيل. وبعد عدة خطوات سوف يكتمل التحديث.    إذا واجهتك مشكلة في التحميل أو ظهرت رسالة تعذر إظهار التحديث فهذا لأن هناك ضغط كبير على خوادم أبل الآن

----------


## mohamed73

بعد انتظار طويل وعدة إصدارات تجريبية غير  متوقعة أصدرت أبل منذ قليل التحديث الذي يحمل الرقم iOS 9.3.3 لنظامها.  التحديث يأتي لعلاج المشاكل وتحديداً الثغرات الأمنية في النظام ولا يضم أي  مزايا جديدة تذكر.  
  طبقاً لموقعالروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  فإن التحديث iOS 9.3.3 لم يأتي بأي مزايا جديدة بل تركز على علاج ثغرات  أمنية تم اكتشافها في النظام وتحديداً في التقويم والفيس تايم وسفاري وجهات  الاتصال في سيري والمكتبات البرمجية.
 ويذكر أنه قد يعد هذا آخر تحديث سيحصل عليه الآي فون 4s والآي باد ميني 1 و الآي باد 2 والآي باد 3  *قبل التحديث تأكد أن تأخذ نسخة إحتياطية من محتويات جهازك سواء على الآي كلاود أو على تطبيق الأي تيونز*   
 لتحديث جهازك قم بالخطوات التالية
 1
 اذهب إلى الإعدادات -> عام -> تحديث البرنامج، سوف يظهر لك أن هناك تحديث متاح وحجمه.  2
 يمكنك الضغط على معرفة المزيد للتعرف على تفاصيل التحديث.
 3
 لتحميل التحديث يجب الاتصال بالواي فاي  ويفضل أن توصل جهازك بالشاحن ثم اضغط على زر “تنزيل وتثبيت” وستظهر لك  الأحكام والشروط فقم بالموافقة عليها.  4
 بعد إنتهاء التحديث سوف يقوم الجهاز بإعادة التشغيل. وبعد عدة خطوات سوف يكتمل التحديث.    إذا واجهتك مشكلة في التحميل أو ظهرت رسالة تعذر إظهار التحديث فهذا لأن هناك ضغط كبير على خوادم أبل الآن

----------


## mohamed73

_أبل تصدر التحديث iOS 11.2وأخيراً  يصدر رسمياً التحديث الذي سوف يضع  نظام iOS مجدداً في مساره الصحيح بعد  أن أرهقتنا الإصدارات السابقة، هذا  الإصدار الذي يحمل رقم 11.2 يأتي  بالعديد من الإصلاحات والتحسينات، وبناء  على تجربة العديد من المطورين هذا  الإصدار أفضل بكثير من الإصدارات  السابقة. لذلك ننصح فوراً بالترقية له.   
مميزات التحديث 11.2 كما ذكرت آبل  يقدم  iOS.11.2 ميزة Apple Pay Cash لإرسال  وطلب واستلام الأموال من الأصدقاء  والعائلة عبر Apple Pay. يتضمن هذا  التحديث تحسينات وإصلاحات لبعض  المشاكل. â€«Apple Pay Cash (في الولايات المتحدة فقط)â€¬
â—ڈإرسال وطلب واستلام الأموال من الأصدقاء والعائلة على Apple Pay في الرسائل أو من خلال Siri تحسينات وإصلاحات أخرى â—ڈإضافة دعم لتسريع الشحن اللاسلكي لكل من iPhone 8 و iPhone 8 Plus و iPhone X باستخدام ملحقات الجهات الخارجية المتوافقة â—ڈإضافة 3 خلفيات حية “Live” لـ iPhone X â—ڈتحسين خاصية تثبيت كاميرا الفيديو â—ڈإضافة دعم لتطبيق البودكاست للانتقال تلقائيًا إلى الحلقة التالية من البرنامج نفسه â—ڈإضافة دعم إلى HealthKit بخصوص المسافة المقطوعة في الرياضات الثلجية كنوع من أنواع البيانات â—ڈمعالجة مشكلة قد تتسبب في ظهور تطبيق البريد على أنه يتحقق من وجود رسائل جديدة حتى بعد انتهاء التنزيل â—ڈمعالجة مشكلة قد تتسبب في عودة ظهور إشعارات تطبيق البريد من حسابات Exchange التي تم حذفها â—ڈتحسين استقرار أداء تطبيق التقويم â—ڈحل لمشكلة قد تتسبب في فتح صفحة فارغة عند فتح الإعدادات â—ڈمعالجة مشكلة قد تمنع ظهور أدوات التحكم بالموسيقى على شاشة القفل â—ڈمعالجة مشكلة قد تمنع السحب إلى “عرض اليوم” أو الكاميرا من شاشة القفل â—ڈحل لمشكلة قد تتسبب في ترتيب أيقونات التطبيقات بشكل غير صحيح على الشاشة الرئيسية â—ڈمعالجة مشكلة قد تتسبب في منع المستخدمين من حذف الصور الحديثة عند تجاوز حد تخزين iCloud â—ڈمعالجة مشكلة قد تتسبب في عدم عرض العثور على الـ iPhone للخريطة أحيانًا â—ڈمعالجة مشكلة في الرسائل كانت تتسبب في تغطية لوحة المفاتيح على أحدث رسالة â—ڈمعالجة مشكلة في الحاسبة حيث كانت تتسبب الكتابة بسرعة في إظهار نتائج غير صحيحة â—ڈحل لمشكلة قد تتسبب في تجاوب لوحة المفاتيح ببطء â—ڈإضافة دعم إلى مكالمات رسائل الوقت الفعلي “RTT” للمصابين بالصمم وضعاف السمع â—ڈتحسين استقرار أداء VoiceOver في الرسائل والإعدادات و App Store والموسيقى â—ڈحل لمشكلة كانت تتسبب في منع VoiceOver من الإعلان عن الإشعارات الواردةقبل التحديث تأكد أن تأخذ نسخة إحتياطية من محتويات جهازك سواء على الآي كلاود أو على تطبيق الأي تيونز    لتحديث جهازك قم بالخطوات التالية… 1 اذهب إلى الإعدادات -> عام -> تحديث البرنامج، سوف يظهر لك أن هناك تحديث متاح وحجمه.  2 يمكنك الضغط على معرفة المزيد للتعرف على تفاصيل التحديث. 3 لتحميل التحديث يجب  الاتصال بالواي فاي  ويفضل أن توصل جهازك بالشاحن ثم اضغط على زر “تنزيل  وتثبيت” وستظهر لك  الأحكام والشروط فقم بالموافقة عليها.  4 بعد إنتهاء التحديث سوف يقوم الجهاز بإعادة التشغيل. وبعد عدة خطوات سوف يكتمل التحديث.   إذا واجهتك مشكلة في التحميل أو ظهرت رسالة تعذر إظهار التحديث فهذا لأن هناك ضغط كبير على خوادم أبل    موضوع متجدد 						 					                 	الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## mohamed73

_  تحديث عاجل من آبل  يحمل إصدار رقم iOS  11.2.1 لحل مشكلة قد تتسبب في اختراق أجهزة المنزل  العاملة بحزمة HomeKit.  لذلك ننصح فوراً بالترقية خاصة اذا كان لديك أجهزة  تعمل بـ HomeKit.  بالتأكيد ايضاً هناك حلول لمشاكل أخرى لكن آبل لم تذكر  أي شيء إضافي. جدير بالذكر أن هذا  هو التحديث الرسمي  الثامن لنظام iOS 11 والذي جاء بعد أسبوع ونصف من  التحديث iOS 11.2 وهو  التحديث الرئيسي الثاني لنظام iOS 11.2 والذي جلب  خدمة دفع آبل كاش ودعم  الشحن السريع 7.5W وقائمة طويلة من الإصلاحات لكثير  من المشاكل.مميزات التحديث  يتضمن  التحديث الجديد إصلاحات لبعض  الأخطاء إحداها قد يتسبب بتعطيل الوصول عن  بعد للمستخدمين المتشاركين على  تطبيق المنزل. وجاء هذا الخلل بعد أن قامت  آبل بحجم المشاركة من خوادمها  نتيجة لثغرة تسمح باختراق حزمة HomeKit وهذا  التحديث لحل المشكلة تماماً،  بالاضافة الى بعض الاصلاحات الطفيفة الأخرى.  قبل التحديث تأكد أن تأخذ نسخة إحتياطية من محتويات جهازك سواء على الآي كلاود أو على تطبيق الأي تيونز    لتحديث جهازك قم بالخطوات التالية… 1 اذهب إلى الإعدادات -> عام -> تحديث البرنامج، سوف يظهر لك أن هناك تحديث متاح وحجمه.   2 يمكنك الضغط على معرفة المزيد للتعرف على تفاصيل التحديث. 3 لتحميل التحديث يجب  الاتصال بالواي فاي  ويفضل أن توصل جهازك بالشاحن ثم اضغط على زر “تنزيل  وتثبيت” وستظهر لك  الأحكام والشروط فقم بالموافقة عليها.   4 بعد إنتهاء التحديث سوف يقوم الجهاز بإعادة التشغيل. وبعد عدة خطوات سوف يكتمل التحديث.   إذا واجهتك مشكلة في التحميل أو ظهرت رسالة تعذر إظهار التحديث فهذا لأن هناك ضغط كبير على خوادم أبل_

----------


## mohamed73

_    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  هذا التحديث كان منتظر لانه المفروض المنقذ لأصحاب الأجهزة  التي تم إبطاؤها عمداً من آبل، وقد تحدثنا عن هذا في موضوع سابق.  لكن يبدو  أن التحديث المنتظر سوف يتأخر قليلاً لأن هذا التحديث يأتي لدعم  منتج آبل  الجديد HomePod والذي سوف يصدر رسمياً في 9 فبراير. وايضاً يصلح  بعض  المشاكل الأمنية. ولا جديد غير هذا.  جدير بالذكر أن هذا هو التحديث الرسمي العاشر لنظام iOS 11 والذي جاء بعد أسبوعين من التحديث iOS 11.2.2. الجديد في التحديث iOS 11.2.5  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] التحديث  يركز على دعم منتج آبل الجديد  HomePod ولكن هناك ايضاً بعض الإصلاحات،  منها مشكلة الرسالة التي تقوم  بتعطيل أجهزة آبل والتي تسمى بإسم (ChaiOS)  اذاً مع هذا التحديث جهازك اصبح  بأمان من مشكلة هذه الرسالة المزعجة،  أيضاً سيري اصبحت تقرأ الأخبار لكن  هذه الميزة متاحة فقط لبعض البلدان مثل  الولايات المتحدة والمملكة المتحدة  وأستراليا فقط، ويبدو ان هذه الميزة  أتت حتى يصبح الـ HomePod له فائدة  أكثر من كونها سماعة مرتفعة الثمن،  ايضاً هناك إصلاح لمشكلة تضرر منها  البعض وهو ظهور سجل المكالمات غير  مكتمل، وهناك حل لمشاكل اخرى وزيادة  الاستقرار بحسب آبل.يتضمن  iOS 11.2.5 دعم لـ HomePod ويقدم  ميزة جديدة تمكن Siri من قراءة الأخبار  ‏(‏في الولايات المتحدة والمملكة  المتحدة وأستراليا فقط‏)‏. يتضمن التحديث  أيضًا بعض التحسينات والإصلاحات. دعم HomePod
● إعداد ونقل إعدادات Apple ID و Apple Music و Siri و Wi-Fi إلى HomePod تلقائيًا. Siri News
● أصبح Siri قادرًا على قراءة الأخبار الآن. فقط قل “يا Siri، اقرأ   الأخبار”. يمكنك أيضًا أن تطلب فئة أخبار معينة مثل الرياضة أو الأعمال أو   الموسيقى. تحسينات وإصلاحات أخرى
● يعالج مشكلة قد تتسبب في عرض تطبيق الهاتف لمعلومات غير مكتملة في قائمة الاتصال.
● يعالج مشكلة تسببت في اختفاء إشعارات البريد لبعض حسابات “Exchange” من شاشة القفل عند فتح قفل iPhone X باستخدام Face ID.
● يعالج مشكلة قد تتسبب في إدراج محادثات الرسائل بترتيب غير صحيح بشكل مؤقت.
● يعالج مشكلة في CarPlay حيث تتوقف أدوات “قيد التشغيل” عن الاستجابة بعد تغيير المادة المسموعة عدة مرات.
● يضيف قدرة VoiceOver على الإعلان عن وجهات التشغيل ومستوى بطارية AirPod.قبل التحديث تأكد أن تأخذ نسخة إحتياطية من محتويات جهازك سواء على الآي كلاود أو على تطبيق الأي تيونز    لتحديث جهازك قم بالخطوات التالية… 1 اذهب إلى الإعدادات -> عام -> تحديث البرنامج، سوف يظهر لك أن هناك تحديث متاح. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 2 يمكنك الضغط على معرفة المزيد للتعرف على تفاصيل التحديث. 3 لتحميل  التحديث يجب الاتصال بالواي فاي  ويفضل أن توصل جهازك بالشاحن ثم اضغط على  زر “تنزيل وتثبيت” وستظهر لك  الأحكام والشروط فقم بالموافقة عليها. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  4 بعد إنتهاء التحديث سوف يقوم الجهاز بإعادة التشغيل. وبعد عدة خطوات سوف يكتمل التحديث.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] إذا واجهتك مشكلة في التحميل أو ظهرت رسالة تعذر إظهار التحديث فهذا لأن هناك ضغط كبير على خوادم أبل_

----------


## mohamed73

_  أعلنت  آبل في مؤتمرها الخاص (والذي  سوف نتحدث عنه لاحقاً بالتفصيل) عن إصدار  12.2 iOS والذي فيما يبدو تم  تأجيله حتى تعلن آبل عن خدماتها الجديدة التي  من ضمنها خدمة الاشتراكات  للصحف والمجلات في تطبيق أخبار آبل والذي تم  تحديثه في هذا الإصدار، ايضاً  ‫يتضمن iOS 12.2 أربعة شخصيات أنيموجي  (Animoji) جديدة، ويحتوي هذا التحديث  أيضًا على إصلاحات أخطاء وتحسينات.‬   الجديد في نظام iOS 12 وفقاً لآبل…  ‫Animoji‬
●‫تمت إضافة أربعة عناصر Animoji جديدة – بومة، وخنزير بري، وزرافة، وسمكة قرش. ‫AirPlay‬
●‫‫عناصر التحكم المخصصة للتلفاز في مركز التحكم وعلى شاشة القفل تضمن لك وصولاً سريعًا إلى عناصر التحكم في التلفاز‬. ●‫‫ميزة  تعدد مهام AirPlay للفيديو تسمح  لك باستعراض التطبيقات الأخرى وأيضًا  تشغيل ملفات الصوت والفيديو القصيرة  الأخرى محليًا على جهازك دون مقاطعة  AirPlay‬. ●‫‫وجهات AirPlay مجمّعة الآن حسب نوع المحتوى، مما يساعدك على العثور بشكل أسرع على الجهاز الذي تريد التشغيل من خلاله‬. ‫Apple Pay‬
●‫‫يستطيع عملاء Apple Pay Cash الآن تحويل الأموال إلى حساباتهم المصرفية فورًا باستخدام بطاقات سحب Visa‬. ●‫‫يعرض تطبيق Wallet الآن معاملات الإضافة إلى الرصيد والسحب منه باستخدام Apple Pay بشكل مريح أسفل البطاقة مباشرةً‬. ‫مدة استخدام الجهاز‬
●‫‫يمكن تكوين وقت التوقف بجدول مواعيد مختلف لكل يوم من أيام الأسبوع‬.
‫
●‫زر تبديل جديد يسمح بتشغيل أو إيقاف حدود التطبيقات مؤقتًا بسهولة‬ سفاري
●‫‫تتم عملية تسجيل الدخول إلى مواقع الويب تلقائيًا الآن بعد تعبئة بيانات الاعتماد باستخدام ميزة التعبئة التلقائية لكلمة السر‬. ●‫‫تظهر تحذيرات الآن عند تحميل صفحات ويب غير مشفرة‬. ●‫‫إلغاء  دعم معيار Do Not Track منتهي الصلاحية لمنع احتمال استخدامه  كمتغير لأخذ  البصمات؛ تحمي ميزة منع التعقب الذكي الآن من التعقب أثناء  تصفح عدة  مواقع، بشكل افتراضي‬. ●‫‫يمكن الآن تعديل استعلامات حقل البحث الذكي عن طريق الضغط على أيقونة السهم بجوار اقتراحات البحث‬. ‫Apple Music‬
●‫‫تعرض علامة تبويب “تصفح” عددًا أكبر من التمييزات التحريرية في صفحة   واحدة، مما يسهّل اكتشاف الموسيقى وقوائم التشغيل الجديدة والمزيد‬. ‫AirPods‬
●‫‫دعم AirPods الجديدة (الجيل الثاني)‬. ‫يحتوي هذا التحديث على إصلاحات أخطاء وتحسينات أخرى؛ فهذا التحديث يقوم بما يلي:‬ ●‫‫دعم مؤشر جودة الهواء في تطبيق الخرائط في الولايات المتحدة والمملكة المتحدة والهند‬. ●‫‫تضمين معلومات في الإعدادات حول مقدار الوقت المتبقي من مدة ضمان الجهاز‬. ●‫‫عرض  أيقونة “5G E” في الأيفون 8 والأحدث أو الأيباد برو تشير إلى أن   المستخدمين في نطاق منطقة تتوفر فيها شبكة 5G Evolution الخاصة بـ   AT&T‬. ‫●‫تحسين جودة التسجيلات الصوتية في الرسائل‬. ●‫‫تحسين ثبات Apple TV Remote وأدائه على iOS‬. ●‫‫إصلاح مشكلة كانت تمنع ظهور بعض المكالمات الفائتة في مركز الإشعارات‬. ●‫‫معالجة مشكلة احتمال ظهور شارة إشعار في الإعدادات بالرغم من عدم تطلّب أي إجراء‬. ●‫‫معالجة  مشكلة في الاعدادات > عام  > مساحة تخزين الأيفون تتمثل في احتمال  عدم صحة حجم مساحة التخزين لبعض  التطبيقات الكبرى وفئة النظام وفئة “أخرى”  في الرسم البياني لشريط مساحة  التخزين‬. ●‫‫إصلاح مشكلة قد تتسبب في أن يقوم تطبيق مذكرات الصوت بإعادة تشغيل التسجيلات تلقائيًا بعد الاتصال بجهاز بلوتوث في السيارة‬. ●‫‫حل مشكلة قد تتسبب في أن يمنع تطبيق مذكرات الصوت مؤقتًا إعادة تسمية التسجيل‬.قبل التحديث تأكد أن تأخذ نسخة إحتياطية من محتويات جهازك سواء على الآي كلاود أو على تطبيق الأي تيونز    لتحديث جهازك قم بالخطوات التالية… 1 اذهب إلى الإعدادات -> عام -> تحديث البرنامج، سوف يظهر لك أن هناك تحديث متاح.  2 يمكنك الضغط على معرفة المزيد للتعرف على تفاصيل التحديث. 3 لتحميل  التحديث يجب الاتصال بالواي فاي  ويفضل أن توصل جهازك بالشاحن ثم اضغط على  زر “تنزيل وتثبيت” وستظهر لك  الأحكام والشروط فقم بالموافقة عليها.  4 بعد انتهاء التحديث سوف يقوم الجهاز بإعادة التشغيل. وبعد عدة خطوات سوف يكتمل التحديث.   إذا واجهتك مشكلة في التحميل أو ظهرت رسالة تعذر إظهار التحديث فهذا لأن هناك ضغط كبير على خوادم أبل        _

----------

